# What kind of vacuum cleaner do you use for rabbit room?



## larryng (Jun 27, 2012)

.

The Shark sweeper works best for me.

The first I vacuumed my carpet when I first got Bagel (my last bun) I destroyed my "regular" vacuum. I had this vacuum for over a year and I thought that wear and tear broke it.

I went out and bought myself one of these.






The new vacuum broke after the second cleaning. I even went out of my way to clean as hay as I could before I vacuumed.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 27, 2012)

We've had a dyson (pet) for nearly 6 years! And it's so awesome it's ruined us to all others LOL it's awesome for dog hair and bunny fur... S well as hay! It's awesome we love it


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to get a shop vac because I tend to use the vacuum to clean her cage lol. I vacuum out the dirty bedding and the bottom of her cage then dumb it. I'm to lazy to scoop it all out haha. Yea told ya I'm lazy 

So right now I'm using a regular cheap vacuum. It works but I keep clogging it lmao.


----------



## Nela (Jun 28, 2012)

I am in the exact same situation as BabyRue


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 28, 2012)

We use our Dyson Ball:






It gets full pretty fast, but it's a good vacuum. No major issues yet! And for what we paid, there better not be any issues for a good while...


----------



## patches2593 (Jun 28, 2012)

i use a shop vac. i only use it for my rabbits cage and sometimes the ferret's cage. i love it. i can suck up hay and it doesn't get clogged; and even if it were to, it's so easy to unclog. i absolutely LOVE IT


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2012)

We use a 35 gallon shop vac--it's a monster size one, but it doesn't block up and we clean everything including the hutches with it. We have the same Dyson to do the floors with and it works great, but it cost about seven times what our shop vac did.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 28, 2012)

i wish i had a shop vac! i am still using a broom for their cages haha. I use a Hoover pet windtunnel...with the aweeesoooome(!!!!!!!) rewind cord which makes me love vacuuming! i hated wrapping that freaking cord...but one thing i loved about bagged vaccums is you could throw baking soda down, it can ruin a canister vaccum to use powders on the carpet. 

I am waiting for the day they create a 2-1 where it vaccums and steamcleans/shampoos!!!! i have to many accidents between kids and pets and hubby and i know after 2.5 this carpets gotta be naaasty!


----------



## isadorastar (Jun 29, 2012)

I think there is one out now  i know its out for hard floors...check bissal  ..they have something along those lines


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a Rigid 14-gallon 6 h.p. shop vac. It has a huge hose and has never clogged. I also have a Dyson Animal (the purple one).


----------



## hln917 (Jul 4, 2012)

I use a shop vac also, the hose is perfect to get into the cage and tight spaces.


----------



## Yield (Jul 4, 2012)

It's fantastic. I have clogged it numerous, numerous times with hay and every time I manage to unclog it and it works like new. 

Not only that, Solara decided she wanted to chew into the wires of the cord (while it was PLUGGED IN) and it still works (my dad covered the wires and stuff.)

Meredith, my mom has a vacuum like that and I _hate_ it XD It never sucks properly, it's too low to the ground, and I always seem to half-break it. XD It works for our dog hair downstairs though.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 5, 2012)

BabyRue wrote:


> I want to get a shop vac because I tend to use the vacuum to clean her cage lol. I vacuum out the dirty bedding and the bottom of her cage then dumb it. I'm to lazy to scoop it all out haha. Yea told ya I'm lazy
> 
> So right now I'm using a regular cheap vacuum. It works but I keep clogging it lmao.



That is the most awesome idea lol!! I'm going to start vacuuming my buns cages too! We have a shop vac! I'm actually looking forward to it now!


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 9, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> We've had a dyson (pet) for nearly 6 years! And it's so awesome it's ruined us to all others LOL it's awesome for dog hair and bunny fur... S well as hay! It's awesome we love it


That is what we use too.  We love that we can pull it completely apart if something gets stuck. Sometimes bits of hay or litter (we use pine shavings, just found out yesterday we shouldn't be so we are on the prowl for a different solution) will be damp and clump up and it is so easy to clean them out of the hoses! My 10 year old is in charge of keeping buns cages clean and it works awesome for her.


----------



## New to Rabbits (Jul 19, 2012)

I used to have a 6amp vac, and it did not have sufficient power to do a good job on the carpet. Now I use a 12amp Kenmore (Sears) with a power head. works great.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 19, 2012)

I use a Bissel Powerforce bagless, I like bagless because it's way cheaper with the amount of vacuuming we do and I can wash out the tub thing.
This thing is used to vacuum up all the poop from Peppy(tons), hay, and large amounts of cat fur. I do pick up the larger amounts of hay first, but this thing hasn't clogged once. I've even accidentally sucked up my fiance's huge sock and it went right into the bin and didn't clog at all. I<3 it.
http://www.bissell.com/powerforce-bagless-vacuum/


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 19, 2012)

yea my shopvac sucks.. hay clogged it up badly! back to the old way..


----------

